# changing forum name



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

hello mods...

Please can someone change my forum name now as i no longer run TT Spares...

Maybe LSL-TT as my new name??

thanks


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i also want to change my name in " Toshiba the 2th"


----------

